# Headlight adjustment



## zeero (Feb 24, 2005)

does the headlight have a left/right adjustment? cuz i tried adjusting the top and the bottom scew but it just seems to adjust up/down only? am i doing it wrong?


----------



## alsterac (May 25, 2004)

zeero said:


> does the headlight have a left/right adjustment? cuz i tried adjusting the top and the bottom scew but it just seems to adjust up/down only? am i doing it wrong?



Take a look at page 8-28 in your owner's manual. It shows two screws for headlight adjustment. The lower screw (#1) is to adjust horizontal aim, and the upper screw (#2) is to adjust the vertical aim.

I hope this helps.


----------

